# Dr? E.K. Thompson?



## JOETHECROW (Mar 5, 2010)

This began as a couple of pics to fill in blanks over at Gunth's Medicine Nexus.....Then I started to realize that the two bottles I was photographing were the only one's I'd ever seen. The sweet- wormpowder I dug in 1977....The large med was found on a more recent dig (three years ago) that Penn Digger Tom and I were on behind a recently renovated apt. building with a conspiciously crude stone foundation...JUST under the surface, about 6 inches, in loose ash were these bottles....My keeper being "E.K. Thompson, Titusville Pa"..I'd love to know more about his products,....what came in this large med,....and what years he was in business....Anybody?....Both meds are vr. crude but not pontiled....The pics don't really do the big one justice....Thanks, Joe
 P.S. Matt, I posted these over at your forum too.     J.B.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 5, 2010)

*


----------



## GuntherHess (Mar 5, 2010)

https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-154112/tm.htm


----------



## GuntherHess (Mar 5, 2010)

See this historic map of TitusVille...


 www.visitcrawford.org/assets/pdf/titusvillewalk.pdf


 The E. K. Thompson Drug Store was established in this
 section (14) in 1865


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks, Matt!...Ironic that Rick "digswithstick" is a friend of mine and we've dug together,....I should have known that he might have one too, or have heard of them....[] Anyhow,...now I'm on a google "roll".....Here's a pick of the drugstore...(If I'm reading correct it's still in business under this name!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




                  Joe


----------



## GuntherHess (Mar 5, 2010)

> it's still in business under this name!


 
 I think it is. You should take your bottle in for a refill.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 5, 2010)

Hmmm,...I cannot open pdf links for some reason,....I get a message box saying file invalid,blah,blah....[:'(]...Oh  well,... Hey,...anyone know what "Barosma" means, on the drugstore sign in the pic?                            Joe


----------



## Digswithstick (Mar 5, 2010)

Wow ,this post brings back memories ,thanks Joe and  Matt !Thompson just closed the doors for good last year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and i found out way after the fact 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Awesome that you have those ,i have Thompson 
 Medical Company ,Titusville  too ,but not sure if they were related . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  .Joe hope we all get together and dig again this year(Tom and Fred too) ,i know there is still lots of stuff to be found where mine came from ,even though i am still digging there since that post and before it .Lots of land there ,you and Laur where there at small section,lot of history in that place  . Its a small world after all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks and sweet bottles ! Pretty sure they are not too common


----------



## Digswithstick (Mar 5, 2010)

Joe ,Google says medicinal herbs .


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 6, 2010)

Medicinal Herbs are good!   []    Hey Rick,...Just _maybe_ we have another smaller lot to dig downtown....Gotta check with Tom.....I CANNOT wait to get digging,... Would really like to get another roadtrip/dig in with you this summer, and vice/versa if you can come back here sometime!..Thanks for the reply and the information. Joe 

 P.S. Holy Cripes! They were in business for 145 years!,...A shame they closed up,....still, that's quite a run for any business.   
 I went and looked up "Barosma" it's the herb 'Buchu',...I had a bottle that contained that term in some form,....I think It was "Buchu and Iron" gave it to Penn Digger, maybe he'll refresh my memory.[]


----------



## Digswithstick (Mar 6, 2010)

I left out Barosma part in last post ,Google says" barosma betulina " and " barosma crenata "  both types of medicinal herbs


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 6, 2010)

Rick, come dig with us.  You are more than welcome to stay over.  Leo would love to meet you.  Sorry, you can't bunk together.  As you can see, there's not much room...


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 6, 2010)

Better hurry before he outgrows the kid's bed.[]


----------



## Digswithstick (Mar 6, 2010)

He sure has gotten big ,he will need  a twin bed soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Worst part for me usally ,is my busy time at work is same time digging starts ,but i still manage to sling some dirt .Found a new foundation at the farm we were at too . Looking forward too digging with you folks again ,here or there,also there is farm house at farm with facilities we can stay in if you all come east ,family uses it for hunting camp.


----------



## GuntherHess (Mar 6, 2010)

> Barosma" it's the herb 'Buchu'


 
 That's true, I think its the Homeopathic name for Buchu?
 it may indicate they were a seller of Homeopathic medicines in addition to conventional drugs and chemicals.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 6, 2010)

This is an herbal illustration of  "Buchu"...[]


----------

